# Gaming auf dem MacBook Air (Mid 2012)



## Quetzo (18. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute,

mir ist vor ein paar Monaten der alte Laptop abgeschmiert. Mit dem war ich nie zufrieden gewesen, das Touchpad hat oft rumgezickt, er hat auch sonst oft gesponnen, war sauschwer etc. (war Acer)

Jetzt brauch ich langsam nen neuen (fang im Oktober nochmal zum Studieren an) und tendiere gerade sehr in richtung MacBook. Mein Bruder hat das Pro von letztem Jahr und das finde ich ziemlich gut. Mir ist wichtig, dass einfach alles tadellos funktioniert, da bin ich total heikel. Also ein schlechtes Touchpad ist für mich eine qual (den Acer hab ich zwischenzeitlich gehasst bzw. immer ne maus mit rumgeschleppt) und so sachen wie das 2-Finger-Scrollen finde ich einfach genial (wenn man das mal gemacht hat - wie nervig ist es, immer wieder mit der maus nach rechts zu gehen, um diesen mini kleinen pfeil anzuklicken). 

Ich hab bei mir auch noch nen ordentlichen Gaming-PC stehen, mit dem ich zu Hause sowieso immer arbeite. Deswegen tendiere ich eher zum Air - das Pro wäre fast schon Overkill. Außerdem ist das Air einfach billiger und das ist für mich auch ein wichtiger punkt. Dann ist er halt noch leicht, klein, ssd-bedingt schnell usw. 

Meine Frage ist jetzt: Hat jemand ne Ahnung, wie diese Intel HD 4000 Grafik wirklich taugt? Ich bin öfter mal übers Wochenende unterweges und fände es schon gut, wenn ich da auch ab und zu mal ne Runde Starcraft 2 oder Diablo 3 zocken könnte. Ich hab kein Problem damit, auf den niedrigsten Einstellungen zu spielen (tu ich bei SC2 sowieso), aber wenn SC2 halt auch so noch ein bisschen ruckelt, dann würde ich nochmal gut drüber nachdenken. Das Problem ist halt auch: Wenn ich bei Apple bleiben will, wäre die nächste ernstzunehmende Verbesserung dann ein 15'' Macbook Pro (weil mit GT 650m) und das ist halt schonmal mindestens 700€ teurer und für das, was ich hauptsächlich damit machen will eigentlich zu viel.

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand weiterhelfen...würde mich freuen!


----------



## Alex555 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming auf demDas neue MacBook Air*

Musste dir selbst ein Bild von machen: (Intel HD Graphics 4000 - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ ) 
Die Leistung hängt vom Prozessor ab, ob es ein ULV ist, oder nicht! Bei nicht ULV CPUs wird nahezu immer der GPU Turbo aktiviert, und dadurch performance rausgeholt. Bei ULV so gut wie gar nicht, da man ja die 17W TDP nicht überschreiten darf/will! 
Je nach CPU (normale TDP CPU wie I7 3610QM sollte SC2 auf Mittel schaffen, Diablo 3 läuft mit Glück auch auf mittel (lt Notebookcheck, oben) 
Sollte eigentlich reichen, wenn du Details runterschraubst!


----------



## Quetzo (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming auf demDas neue MacBook Air*

Erstmal Danke für die schnelle antwort!

Jetzt hatte ich gerade schon eine elaborierte Antwort mit Links und allem drum und dran, aber dann ist mir der Browser abgeschmiert.

Und ich halt mich jetzt kurz: Im 13'' MacBook Air ist ein ULV-Prozessor drin und auch wenn man den teureren Prozessor nimmt hat man einen ULV. Leider konnte ich bis jetzt aber nicht rausfinden, was im 13'' MacBook Pro steckt, dem versuch ich dann heute abend auf den Grund zu gehen, wenn ich wieder an meinem eigenen PC bin.

Du meinst, ULV wäre auf jeden Fall ein Ausschluss-Kriterium?

Ein Kollge hat mir gerade auch empfohlen, mir einfach mal einen Air zu bestellen, etwas rumzuprobieren und ihn dann innerhalb von 2 Wochen zurückzuschicken, falls er nicht meinen Ansprüchen entspricht. Vielleicht mach ich das auch einfach.


----------



## Alex555 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming auf demDas neue MacBook Air*

Natürlich kannst du das bestellen, und sehen, wie die Spiele laufen. 
Ich habe keine integrierte GPU, kann daher nicht selbst urteilen, die technischen Daten sprechen aber gegen den ULV. 
Bei Notebookcheck sieht man das auch gut an den Vergleichswerten der HD4000 bei spielen. 
Im Test vom Vostro 3360 mit ULV und HD4000 sieht man bei Notebookchekc (Test Dell Vostro 3360 Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests ) unter der Kategorie Leistung Grafikkarte, dass nicht nur der Turbo boost, sondern auch der fehlende CPU Cache bei den Ulvs ein Problem ist! 
Ich würde das Notebook an deiner Stelle bestellen, und ausprobieren! Durchaus im Bereich des möglichen, dass dir die Leistung genügt!


----------



## maaki80 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming auf dem neuen MacBook Air*

Hallo Quetzo,
auch ich bin seit längerem am überlegen ob ich mir die neueste Generation des MBA 13 kaufen soll. Ausschlaggebend war Apple´s Entscheidung zum USB 3.0! Derzeit nutze ich einen Standrechner welcher zum Gamen voll ausreicht. Jedoch die Mobilität ist einfach unübertroffen. Meine Frage wäre ob man auf dem MBA World of Tanks spielen kann. Wahrscheinlich nur mittels Paralell Desktop mit einem zusätzlichen Windows System. Sollten deine o.g. Spiele laufen, dürfte WOT auch laufen - behaupte ich jetzt mal. Solltest du es ausprobieren, meld dich einfach mal ob es funktioniert hat.
Sollte jeman schon Erfahrung damit haben, würde ich mich über ein Feedback freuen.

P.S. Es geht mir hier nicht um den Status sondern genau wie bei Quetzo um die mobilen Vorteile, da ich selbst noch im Studium bin.

Danke im voraus...


----------



## Quetzo (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming auf dem neuen MacBook Air*

So, mal ein kurzes Update. Hab mir den Air zwar noch nicht geholt, aber jetzt einen sehr guten Test gefunden.




Das für meinen Fall wesentliche mal zusammengefasst:

Thema TDP bzw. ULV: Im 2012er Air ist ja wie gesagt der ULV-Prozessor Intel Core i5-3427U verbaut. Im 13'' 2012er Pro dagegen der Intel Core i5-3210M. So wie ich das verstehe heißt dast: Im 13'' Air wird einen die TDP möglicherweise mehr bremsen als im gleich großen Pro (Air: 17 Watt; Pro 35 Watt). Also sollte das Pro - obwohl beide Prozessoren die "gleiche" interne Grafikeinheit haben - etwas strammer sein. Steht auch so im Test: "Während im MacBook Air das Spektrum [des GPU-Takts] von 350 bis 1.150 Megahertz reicht, sind es im MacBook Pro 650 bis 1.100 Megahertz."
Wenn man von der Theorie absieht und sich den Spielebenchmark anschaut (zu meiner Freude Starcraft 2; Edit: Sobald es in Diablo 3 wieder ne FPS-anzeige gibt machen sie auch dazu nen Benchmark), sieht aber beides gar nicht schlecht aus: Bei einer Auflösung von 1.280 x 800 (die Pro-Auflösung) läuft das Spiel auf dem Pro mit 84 FPS und auf dem Air mit 69 FPS. Beachten muss man dabei vielleicht aber, dass die erste Mission für den Benchmark benutzt wurde, wenn man also im Multiplayer 200 vs 200 Schlachten hat und am besten noch ein Mothership unterwegs ist werden die vermutlich beide trotzdem in die Knie gehen. Da ruckelts aber sogar manchmal an meinem Desktop... Für den Air wurden auch noch weitere FPS-Werte ermittelt: Auf 1.366 x 768 sind es 63 FPS, auf 1440 x 900 (der eigentliche Air-Auflösung) noch 61 FPS - jeweils auf minimalen Details. Sollte eigentlich reichen.
Insgesamt ist der 13'' Pro in den Benchmarks ungefähr 10% schneller als der 13'' Air.

@maaki80: Vielleicht hilft dir das ja schon ein bisschen weiter. Wenn du ein Windows-System bootest, musst du aber glaube ich damit rechnen, dass die Performance ein bisschen schlechter ist als in (Mac) OS X. Ich würde das bei einem Spiel glaube ich auch eher als Dual-Boot machen. Bei Parallels läuft Windows ja in einer virtuellen Maschine in OS X, da dürfte man schon ganz schön ordentliche Einbußen haben. 
Wenn ichs mir hole werde ich auf jeden Fall berichten, wie das alles jetzt so "in echt" aussieht.


----------



## Quetzo (24. Juni 2012)

So, falls noch jemand mitliest/interessiert ist: hab mir jetzt einfach mal die kleinere 13'' version mit 8gb ram bestellt. 
Bericht über die spieletauglichkeit folgt sobald er da ist.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming auf dem neuen MacBook Air*

Von der Leistung her dürfte es weniger Probleme geben.
Aber Gaming macht der Akku nicht lange mit, es wird auch warm
und relativ laut.


----------



## harl.e.kin (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming auf dem neuen MacBook Air*

Windows ist auf einem Mac zum spielen besser geeignet weil die Treiber meist aktueller sind als die von OS X.


----------



## AeroX (25. Juni 2012)

harl.e.kin schrieb:
			
		

> Windows ist auf einem Mac zum spielen besser geeignet weil die Treiber meist aktueller sind als die von OS X.



Und es gibt wesentlich mehr Spiele für Windows. Allein deswegen würd ich mir kein mac holen zum spielen


----------



## Quetzo (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gaming auf dem neuen MacBook Air*

So, falls es noch jemanden Interessiert: mein Air ist letzte Woche angekommen und ich hab heute endlich mal ein bisschen das Spielen ausprobiert.

Erstmal noch zu den Windows-Einwänden: Mir ist schon klar, dass sich ein Mac mit OS X weniger zum Spielen eignet, als eine Windows-Maschine. Aber wie ich oben ja geschrieben habe besitze ich einen ordentlichen Windows Gaming-PC. Ich fände es lediglich wünschenswert, wenn auch auf dem Laptop ab und zu mal ein bisschen gespielt werden kann wenn ich nicht zu Hause bin. 

Also komm ich gleich mal zu meinen Erfahrungen: Ich habe jetzt Diablo 3 und Starcraft 2 ausprobiert, beide auf den niedrigsten Einstellungen. 

*Starcraft 2* lief in meinem kurzen Test eigentlich wirklich tadellos. Ich hab sogar extra ein Mothership und eine große Armee gebaut, konnte aber keine störenden Ruckler bemerken.

Bei *Diablo 3* ging das nicht ganz so gut, bei vielen Effekten geht die Framerate manchmal schon kurz runter. Das bedeutet für mich, dass ich auf dem Air wahrscheinlich eher selten versuche, in Inferno weiterzukommen. Bei meinem kleinen Level 15 Barbaren hat es aber eigentlich überhaupt nicht gestört. Und Inferno Akt I farmen würde wahrscheinlich auch gehen.

Allgemein sind mir noch folgende Sachen aufgefallen:
- Das Macbook Air wird unter (Spiele-)Last wirklich relativ laut und auch sehr warm. Wenn man es auf dem Schoß hat oder so stört das wahrscheinlich schon, auf dem Tisch ist es aber eigentlich kein Problem.
- Eine Einschränkung, an die ich bisher irgendwie gar nicht so gedacht hatte ist der 13'' Bildschirm. Das ist einfach ziemlich klein und für mich eigentlich eine größere Einschränkung, als die Framerate-Stotterer. Da ich aber einen möglichst portablen Notebook will und diese Größe für mich deswegen - egal ob Windows oder OS X - nicht überschritten werden sollte, spricht das in meinem Fall nicht gegen das Air.

Ich hab bis jetzt weder Parallels noch einen Windows-Dual-Boot ausprobiert, kann dazu also noch nichts sagen. Was meine Anforderungen angeht bin ich mit dem Macbook Air aber sehr zufrieden und werde es auch behalten. Es macht wirklich Spaß damit zu arbeiten, es ist leicht, flach und die Akkuleistung ist der Hammer. Als ich es gestern auf einer Busfahrt ca. 2 1/2 Stunden benutzt hatte (Serie schauen, schreiben, Spelunky spielen) war danach die angegebene restliche Akkulaufzeit 5:17...so lange hat mein alter Laptop nichtmal frisch aufgeladen durchgehalten.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Juli 2012)

Diablo 3 soll unter OSX auch viel schlechter laufen als auf Win7 bei gleicher Hardware.


----------



## maaki80 (21. Januar 2013)

Ich habe mir vor 2 Monaten nun doch das MacBook Pro gekauft. Die Leistung (Grafik und Arbeitsspeicher) ist zwar identisch aber die Möglichkeit zur problemlosen Aufrüstung sowohl des AS als auch der Festplatte waren kaufentscheidend. Zum Zocken habe ich mir noch ein win7 über Bootcamp installiert. Ich bin aber eher der Gelengenheitszocker, also nur mit Kumpels über Lan und dann auch nur Counter Strike, World of Tanks oder Call of Duty MW2. Nun zu den Daten. Der windows Testlauf ergab immerhin eine 5.9 wobei nicht die die Grafikeinheit der Grund ist sondern nur die 4GB Arbeitsspeicher! Der Grafikchip von Intel lag bei 6.5!! Counter Strike Source läuft ohne Rukeln und in guter Auflösung mit ca. 55 - 60fps. World of Tanks mit dem neuesten Update und einer Grafikeinstellung von minimal (ich brauche keine wedelnden Grashalme wenn ich mit einem Panzer unterwegs bin ) liege ich ungefähr bei 40fps gleiches gilt für CoD MW2. Wie gesagt, ich bin kein Dauer- oder Extremzocker. Dafür ist ein MacBook definitiv nicht gedacht! Das möchte ich hier noch einmal sagen!


----------

